# Overfiltration for 75G



## CharlesMTF (Oct 20, 2003)

As I start setting up this 75G tank, I'm looking at different filtering options. The tank is initially starting out with some small oscars, but they'll be moved out fairly quickly to a larger tank. Ultimately, will be stocked with SA cichlids. Not a hundred percent sure on what exact, though.

I am doing a fishless cycle in a 10G using a AQ110. When the 75 is ready, and the 10G cycling is complete, I hope to have the following in the 75G:

-AQ110 HoB
-Eheim Pro 3 canister
-SunSun HW-704B canister

Also, will have one of those custom backgrounds from Universal Rocks (lowest profile I could find), and an UGJ to keep the water moving. Heater will "probably" be inline, included with the Eheim.

So, considering that I'm probably over-filtering, does this seem a little wacky? Can I justify the 3 filters? Any thoughts, opinions, criticism, is greatly appreciated.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

Oscars are dirty for sure. My only comment would be that having multiples of the same filter is better than several different ones. Much easier to stock replacement parts and consumables if you only need one brand/size. I like to have extra impellers and media on hand, and with multiple filters (I standardized on Eheim pro II's) I only really need a single impleller and less media variety.

As long as the electric costs don't kill you, by all means filter away. My electric bill is high enough with my tank load, so I rely more on water changes and measuring tank parameters to inform me if I have enough filtration.


----------



## FarmerDan (Aug 7, 2016)

Ridiculous overkill. Save your money for more fish, temperature control, or other things that can ensure the well being of the tank.

One AC110 would be plenty for that tank and Aquaclears are the best HOB out there.

500GPH turning over your tank about 7 times an hour is more than enough. I say 7 times because you don't fill a tank to the top and you have substrate and decorations taking up space so you probably have less than 70 gallons once it's full. You could easily have only 60 gallons in a 75 depending on what you fill it with. For instance, solid rocks vs hollow decorations or 1" inch of substrate vs 2-3...


----------



## FarmerDan (Aug 7, 2016)

Also, I have lots of tilapia fry in 40 gallon breeder tanks. More heavily stocked than almost any tropical fish aquarium I could even imagine.

Water gets dirty really fast with how much I feed those tanks. Those tanks have a single sponge filter doing the work. a 4" diameter sponge that is 4" tall. And that keeps ammonia and Nitrite at 0. There is no way you're going to put more Oscars in a tank than I have Tilapia in my 40's, probably not even half as many.

So, an AC 110 would have a significant amount more surface area than a single coarse sponge filter


----------



## punman (Oct 24, 2003)

I run one AC110 and one AC70 on my 90 gallon tanks.
I'd suggest the same for your 75 gallon or if you have not bought filters yet, maybe go with two AC70s if you want to go a little cheaper.
A canister and an HOB is fine too.
I really suggest the two filters on a tank that size - not so much for the filtration but the protection. I have had a brief power outage where only one filter came back on or an impellor stuck and I came home to one filter running and one not.
All of my tanks over 20 gallons have more than one filter. It is worth it for the peace of mind.


----------



## FarmerDan (Aug 7, 2016)

AC's have a hard time starting up again after power loss only if the impellers are worn. You'll have much better luck with new impellers. Put on a pre filter if you've got sand because that'll do it everytime.

But I would like to also say that almost any pump has a hard time starting up if its worn...


----------



## CharlesMTF (Oct 20, 2003)

Thanks for all the insight.

I'll probably cut out one of the filters. I like the idea of having at least 2 because in the past I've had a canister filter go on me overnight, and I had no other filter in there to take over duties.

Years ago, I had a 55G with just the AC110 on it. I later bought a Eheim to replace the AC, because I wanted something a little more quiet. So, got one of the Eheims. Don't remember which one, but it was definitely one of the bigger ones, more than a 55 needs. Anyway, it was working out nice... was quiet, easy to clean, priming button, I felt like a king. BUT... no matter how much I liked the canister, I never felt that it polished the water like the AC did. With the AC, water was crystal clear.

So... with that said, I want to give the AC another whirl, since I already have it, and since the tank will be in a different location where sound might not be as annoying. And, since I'd like a backup filter, canister is my second choice. Maybe instead of the Eheim I go for the less-expensive Sunsun. Though, the Aquatops are looking pretty nifty as well.

Either way... I think I will just start with the AC alone, and see from there. I already have the AC, no purchase necessary. And, that's the one that'll be ready when the cycling is done.


----------



## FarmerDan (Aug 7, 2016)

Eheim is more expensive but they make quality equipment. Got to consider that too. There are lots of brands out there but not many that have the reputation of Eheim.

And i can attest they've earned their reputation as far as I'm concerned. Been using their stuff for over ten years.


----------



## newcichlidiot (Jul 7, 2010)

A few small Oscars moving to a larger tank, any size tank for that matter, will result in only one Oscar in that tank. Just sayin'.


----------



## Scott Bryant (Sep 28, 2014)

I have 2 AC 110's and 2 Fluval 406's on my 75. Why? Because I have them so I use them. The fish don't mind.


----------

